
Four to Face Murder Charges in Downing of Malaysia Airlines Flight 17 - maximente
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/06/19/world/europe/mh17-ukraine-russia-suspects.html
======
basicplus2
This would only work as a deterrent if they were found guilty, sentenced to
death and hit squads sent out, and they were executed.

We all know the russians will continue to do what they do.

only if those they use to perform attrocities knew they would themselves be
executed would they think twice.

